#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Μεζονέτα σε επαφή μ' άλλες. Κτήριο ανεξάρτητο ή τμήμα κτηρίου;

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα.

Μου έχει ανατεθεί μια ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση σε μια διώροφη μεζονέτα. Η μεζονέτα αυτή είναι η πρώτη από ένα συγκρότημα τριών διαδοχικών μεζονετών οι οποίες εφάπτονται μεταξύ τους και βρίσκονται στο ίδιο εντός οικισμού οικόπεδο. Στην άδεια οι μεζονέτες θεωρούνται ένα ενιαίο κτίριο με θερμομόνωση που αναφέρεται σε όλο το κτίριο (κέλυφος είναι το εξωτερικό και των τριών). Κάθε μεζονέτα έχει ανεξάρτητο λέβητα.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση στην εισαγωγή των στοιχείων στο buildingcert.gr θα βάλω τη μεζονέτα σαν τμήμα κτιρίου ή σαν ολόκληρο κτίριο;

Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι αντίστοιχο

ευχαριστώ

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 11:37 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 11:09 ----------

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι οι τρεις μεζονέτες έχουν χωριστεί σαν τρεις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες

----------


## Xάρης

*Τμήμα κτηρίου.*

Αν είχες κεντρική θέρμανση που εξυπηρετούσε τις τρεις μεζονέτες θα αναρωτιόσουν; Όχι πιστεύω.

----------


## dn102

Η κάθε μεζονέτα ξεχωριστά και θα θεωρήσεις οτι είναι εκτεθημένη απο παντού.

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού όμως δύο πλευρές της μεζονέτας είναι σε επαφή με άλλες μεζονέτες που θερμαίνονται.
Έχουμε δηλαδή αδιαβατικούς τοίχους.
Πώς θα είναι εκτεθειμένη από παντού;

----------


## dn102

> Αφού όμως δύο πλευρές της μεζονέτας είναι σε επαφή με άλλες μεζονέτες που θερμαίνονται.
> Έχουμε δηλαδή αδιαβατικούς τοίχους.
> Πώς θα είναι εκτεθειμένη από παντού;


Χάρη όταν η κατοικία είναι ανεξάρτητη σαν κτίριο απο τίς άλλες ακόμα και ειναι σε επαφή θεωρείς οτι είναι εκτεθειμένες.Ο λόγος είναι οτι στο μέλλον μπορεί κάποια απο αυτές να μήν υπάρχει η να αλλάξει η χρήση ή κτλ...Θεωρητικά έχεις δίκιο, ξέρεις πόσα άλλα υπάρχουν που θα σου φανούν περίεργα;

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη βοήθεια του προγράμματος του ΤΕΕ:
"Στην περίπτωση επιθεώρησης *ολόκληρου κτιρίου*, οι αδιαφανείς επιφάνειες σε επαφή με όμορα κτίσματα τα οποία είναι θερμαινόμενα (σαν χρήσεις κτιρίων), δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη στους υπολογισμούς της ενεργειακής απόδοσης, αλλά μόνο στον έλεγχο του μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου μέσου συντελεστή θερμοπερατότητας Um, και ορίζονται σαν "*ΜΕΣΟΤΟΙΧΙΑ*". 

Στην περίπτωση επιθεώρησης *τμήματος κτιρίου* (π.χ. διαμέρισμα) οι τοίχοι με τα άλλα θερμαινόμενα τμήματα του ίδιου κτιρίου *δεν ορίζονται*, αφού στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν απαιτείται ο έλεγχος του Um, σύμφωνα με την Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1 (§3.2.1. Ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις & προδιαγραφές κτηρίου αναφοράς)."

Δηλαδή, *δε κάθε περίπτωση*, είτε έχουμε κτήριο είτε τμήμα κτηρίου, οι τοίχοι σε επαφή με όμορα κτήρια και θερμαινόμενους χώρους (δύσκολο να ελεγχθεί από τον επιθεωρητή), οι τοίχοι θεωρούνται αδιαβατικοί και όχι εκτεθειμένοι.

Ειδικά όταν έχουμε *ολόκληρο κτήριο* και όχι τμήμα αυτού, τους παραπάνω τοίχους τους περιγράφουμε στις "Αδιαφανείς επιφάνειες" επιλέγοντας στον τύπο "Μεσοτοιχία". Και πάλι όμως όπως είπαμε, δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη στους υπολογισμούς παρά μόνο στον έλεγχο του maxUm.

Το αν θα θεωρηθεί κτήριο ή τμήμα κτηρίου εντέλει, έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία για τον υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής.

Ειδικά στην περίπτωση που έχουμε μεζονέτα σε επαφή μ' άλλες μεζονέτες σε οικόπεδο εξ αδιαιρέτου με οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, θεωρώ ότι έχουμε τμήμα κτηρίου.
Ακόμα και χωρισμένα με αντισεισμικό αρμό να είναι, δεν τις θεωρώ ως ανεξάρτητα κτήρια, διότι α) ο αντισεισμικός αρμός μπορεί να είναι μόνο στην ανωδομή και όχι στη θεμελίωση και β) αντισεισμικός αρμός υπάρχει και σε πολυώροφα και μη κτήρια λόγω στατικών απαιτήσεων, κτήρια για τα οποία δεν θα δημιουργούσε κανένας θέμα το αν είναι ένα ή δύο κτήρια.

Αν δηλαδή η οικοδομή μας ήταν ισόγεια και χωρισμένη σε δύο διαμερίσματα, θα θεωρούσατε το καθένα απ' αυτά ως ανεξάρτητο κτήριο και όχι ως τμήμα κτηρίου;

----------


## dn102

Όπως σωστά λές "στον έλεγχο του μέγιστου επιτρπόμενου Um", σε περίπτωση επιθεώρησης δέν χρειάζεται.Σε μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ ναί. ΤΟΤΕΕ20701-1/2010 σελ 58 παράγραφος 3.2.2.5, όπως σωστά αναφέρεις .Στη σελίδα 42 2.6.1 επίσης λέει οτι εκτιμάται η πραγματική κατάσταση του κτιρίου .Χάρη ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση!!!!!

----------


## gmouz

ΤΟΤΤΕΕ 20701-1 σελ. 59, παρ.3.3.5: 
"Παρόλο που ο προσδιορισμός της απαιτούμενης θερμομονωτικής προστασίας των δομικών
στοιχείων σε επαφή με όμορα κτίσματα γίνεται θεωρώντας ότι αυτά είναι σε επαφή με τον εξωτερικό αέρα, τόσο στην μελέτη ενεργειακής απόδοσης, όσο και στην επιθεώρηση λαμβάνονται ως αδιαβατικά"

Επειδή ή άδεια περιλαμβάνει και τις τρεις μεζονέτες, πρόκειται για κτίριο σε οριζόντια διάταξη. Επομένως παίρνεις τμήμα κτιρίου και σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω θεωρείς ότι οι τοίχοι είναι αδιαβατικοί.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα το επεκτείνω και σε μονοκατοικίες εκτός σχεδίου, όπου εκτός της ατομικής θέρμανσης υπάρχει και απόσταση των κτηρίων, δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή μεσοτοιχίες.

Βασίζομαι στο εξής:
Στα εκτός σχεδίου δεν επιτρέπεται διάσπαση όγκου.
Οπότε για να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια με περισσότερες της μιας μονοκατοικίες σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους, αυτές θα πρέπει κάπως να συνδέονται.
Συνήθης τρόπος, με έναν μακρόστενο ημιυπαίθριο χώρο που προσμετράται μόνο στην κάλυψη.
Ασυνήθης τρόπος, με υπόγειες δεξαμενές που δεν προσμετρώνται πουθενά.
Κατασκευές που δεν νομίζω τελικά να έγιναν σε καμία περίπτωση.
Όμως, πάντα μιλούμε για ενιαίο συγκρότημα όπου και εκεί έχουμε *οριζόντια* ιδιοκτησία.

Όταν έχουμε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, τότε κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, μιλούμε για τμήμα κτηρίου. Έστω και αν είναι πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο και με ατομική θέρμανση.
Και τελικά, δεν έχουμε μονοκατοικίες αλλά διαμερίσματα.

Ο όρος μεζονέτες ("μικρή κατοικία" η ακριβής μετάφραση), είναι όρος που νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει νομικά/φορολογικά. 
Φορολογικά τουλάχιστον έχουμε μονοκατοικίες και πολυκατοικίες.
Πολυκατοικία έχουμε όταν υπάρχουν δύο τουλάχιστον οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες, οι όποιες δεν είναι κατ΄ ανάγκη καθ' ύψος και μπορεί να είναι και οριζόντια ανεπτυγμένες.

----------

